# MUFE eyeshadow faves?



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2009)

I've already got #92 and 75, but I'm interested in getting more shades. So what are everyone's faves?


----------



## n_c (Dec 2, 2009)

#127 has quickly become one of my fav's...its a taupe color. I think if you look at the MUFE swatches its there somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also like #5 - coral and FYI the diamond shadows suck imo


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2009)

besides the ones u listed, I also love #9 (my absolute fave from MUFE), #5, #83, #26 and #39


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 2, 2009)

60, 92, 159, 160, 171 My favorite is 171.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 2, 2009)

I love 9 too.


----------



## Odette (Dec 2, 2009)

My personal favourites are: #58 (matte raspberry);#48 (satiny rust orange, great blush colour); #167  (iridescent true blue, really like this one) and #312 (diamond brown).

I am not very pleased with #92, it's very creamy but the colour payoff is not the same once I apply it.


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2010)

So far I have #92 and #91, but I want to get #83 for sure as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

#92 (of course), #25(perfect peachy shade), #5(a bold peach), #33(the most beautiful and pigmented grey), and #60(amazing matte navy blue).


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 24, 2010)

I don't have any yet, but I can't wait to get #1, matte white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





By the way, should I go to the MUFE store in NYC or to Sephora for it?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

Always, always the MUFE boutique. They have many more items that Sephora doesn't carry.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 24, 2010)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Sephoras site it says "Only at Sephora" on 
everything, so I got a little confused


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

I could not find the MUFE shop in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But was excited to see it at Sephora.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinky & Poodle* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Sephoras site it says "Only at Sephora" on 
everything, so I got a little confused   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They just mean that for people outside of NYC/NJ area, that they won't be able to find it anywhere else online or in another store besides Sephora. They don't specify so that they can feel special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I could not find the MUFE shop in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But was excited to see it at Sephora._

 
Really? That sucks. It's a low key location, so I think it might be easier to overlook.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I could not find the MUFE shop in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But was excited to see it at Sephora._

 

I have an X on a map and the address written down
beside it, I really shouldn't be able to miss it


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2010)

My faves are 
#92
169 Iridescent Anthracite 
58 Dark Raspberry 
9 Vibrant Matte Lavender
26 Vibrant Matte Pink


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

all matte e/s.

i'm not helping, am i? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their matte e/s are the best.


----------



## MsHollywood (Jun 1, 2010)

*Could you ladies recommend some looks using MUFE shadows? I have baby blue eyes.  I just started collecting MUFE shadows, and I just love them. Besides always buying Mac, now I'm REALLY going to be broke!!*


----------



## Modmom (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_ and FYI the diamond shadows suck imo_

 
I totallly agree with that.  I only have the white, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## califabulous (Oct 2, 2012)

I just got my first shadow #5 (bright coral).  I totally bought it on a whim at sephora.  It caught my eye and in my bag it went.   I haven't even used it yet and I'm in love.  any recs for a pink eye look? I'm thinking colors like 58, 74, 26, 52, 85, 39.  I am pink obsessed and I really want a full look from this line.  A MUFE employee said they would have a boutique opening in San Francisco by holiday season
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am going to lose my mind and money in that place I just know it.  So I am obsessing preparing my wishlist


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2012)

I LOVE #5! Remember, you can use it as a blush, too.  26 and 85 are great for pink looks. You really can't go wrong with any matte shadow. The shimmery ones are good, too but they have perfected matte shadows. Also, everyone _needs_ to own #92, the brilliant purple. It is _the_ color to have from mufe. I'd also recommend #9 to go with it. It's a light lavender color. So perfect. MUFE is addictive.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 2, 2012)

omg I'm all hyped up!  92?! that purple is everything!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 3, 2012)

I need to get #60.  Such a beautiful blue!

  	I have never gone wrong with any MUFE shadows/blushes I've used. 
  	I have  92,58,64,48161,162 (i use these for blush and countouring as well)
  	and 81


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2012)

#60 is amazing. So pigmented and great for a smoky eye. #33, a slate grey is amazing, also.


----------



## LipstickSensei (Dec 22, 2013)

So glad I found this post. MUFE has some of my fave e/s. Always glad to see what others like. :bigstar:


----------

